# Bike Shop Recommendations



## mchu004 (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi all,

I'll be returning to SoCal in about two weeks and looking for any recommendations on bike shops. I got into cycling while working abroad so have no idea where to begin. 

I'm looking for any shop with a wide variety of road and TT bikes. I'm very interested in trying out some of BMC's 2014 models (SLR02/TMR02/TM02) and their competitor's models (Cervelo, etc).

I'll be staying in Riverside but anywhere in the LA/Orange County areas are easily accessible for me.

Thanks!

Michael


----------



## David23 (Jun 5, 2012)

Surf City Cyclery on 17th Street in Costa Mesa is a good shop. Primarily Specialized, but it is very large, modern, and comprehensive. There are a LOT of good shops in LA/Orange County. Riverside not so much. Two Hubs: small high end shop, Bike Religion is also highly regarded.


----------



## tvJefe (Dec 25, 2012)

I generally go to Bicycle Johns. They have a few locations. They deal mainly in Bianchi, Pinarello, Wilier, Cervelo, De Rosa, Masi, Moots.

Some people say they are a bit snobby. But, I guess I am too.


----------



## ClayL (Dec 14, 2012)

Try Helene in Santa Monica or el segundo


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Velo Pasadena and their sister store Velo Studio (in Atwater Village).


----------

